# Palmdale Poser introduction



## PalmdalePoser (Sep 28, 2003)

*Palmdale Poser / I'm new here. / self pic.*

Please let me know what you think:

Hi guys. My name is Jeff and just recently I have started to take bodybuilding more seriously. I do feel I have some natural bodybuilding genetics and I would like to improve upon them and become more serious with this sport.

I am 5 foot 10 and weigh 181 pounds. I have 18.5 inch arms which make my chest seem very small. I'm am pretty symetrical except that since I have large delts it makes my chest look tiny.

I'm 23 years old and I have been working out for 4 years. Now I am concerned with getting much bigger and hopefully someday possibly do a competition to see where I stand.

I am new to this group and I am hoping to read valuable information here that will make me progress more as a bodybuilder.


Jeff
:>)


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2003)

PalmdalePoser welcome to IM! 

Yes, you have very good shape and size for your age, you will do well in competition.


----------



## moon (Sep 28, 2003)

yes u have a great body...though only 2 yr older than me.
how abt posting new photo after u have nicely ripped ur abs..


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2003)

where do you workout?  24 hour fitness or Powerhouse in Lancaster?  i lived out where you are for a year a little over a year ago.

Welcome to IM!  You're looking good!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## PalmdalePoser (Sep 29, 2003)

*Work out at 24 hour fitness*

Nikegurl,

I work out at 24 hour fitness here in Palmdale. I mainly work out in East Palmdale but I have used the West Palmdale gym once for legs.

To help support your Nick, I just bought a new pair of Nike's today in the Palmdale Mall. (Max Air)


Thanks for the compliments.

I hope to run into you if you are in this area. Nice Pic.


Jeff
:>)


----------



## PalmdalePoser (Sep 29, 2003)

The pic I just posted is me at 181 pounds. I'm trying to hit 185 and just today I bought some more protein because I ran out a few days ago. I was drinking a protein shake only once a day but to maybe put my at 185 I am going to start drinking it 2 times per day with creatine.

Jeff
:>)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 1, 2003)

focus on over calorie intake vs just adding creatine.  It all depends on your goals.  Post nutrirton is a big part of gaining lean size and there are alot of good threads on here about applying then to best suit your needs normally I tell people to gain lean mass

1:1 
protein to carbs -  depending on muscle group worked - legs, back need slightly more
arms may need slighly less 
gaining mass
1:1.5 
protein to carbs - depending on muscle group worked 

wait an hour and a half and repeat the same meal in a solid form 

again it depends on specific goals


----------



## PalmdalePoser (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks hardasnails1973,

I will try to focus on my calorie intake more. Thanks for the ratio's. It's a big help for sure. Good luck in your competions. You have great ripped up abs.

Jeff
:>)


----------



## armobile (Oct 8, 2004)

damn you look pretty good. that is quite a pic. keep up the good work, I am sure you could be over 225lbs, and could be quite a monster.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 8, 2004)

when did THAT picture find it's way here?


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2004)

_There is something very wrong at this thread. _


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2004)

armobile said:
			
		

> damn you look pretty good. that is quite a pic. keep up the good work, I am sure you could be over 225lbs, and could be quite a monster.



and why would this person join and dig up a one year old thread just to tell this guy he looks good.

yeah, we are that stupid.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> and why would this person join and dig up a one year old thread just to tell this guy he looks good.
> 
> yeah, we are that stupid.


_There was a reason but I deleted my above post with the explanation because he did the right thing by removing it. _


----------



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2004)

I removed it.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 8, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I removed it.


----------



## armobile (Oct 8, 2004)

whoa hope this didn't cause trouble. didn't mean to.


----------

